# ISO: Flower source



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a source for edible, unsprayed, organic flowers?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Try Harvest Sensations.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I think Sysco carries edible flowers....


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

www.diamondorganics.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anna,

If you're interested in sources close to home, check your local farmers market and calling your local nurseries, I'm sure you'll be able to track down some providers in your area. Edible flowers may also be found in the produce department at some grocery stores

Another option would be to consider growing your own. Most of them are very easy to grow and you can beautify your living space at the same time!

Are you looking for any varieties in particular? 
In addition to the sources mentioned above, here are some more for you:

HerbThymeFarms

Campbell's Nurseries and Garden Center, Inc.

The Herb Peddler

Appleton Ridge

Earthly Delights


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the great info!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

And now in Willoughby, Ohio: www.crystallizedflowerco.com


----------

